# Anyone know what app is being used on this touch screen?



## dlpro (Mar 14, 2017)

I can't figure out the app on the touch screen. Anyone know?

Thanks!


----------



## ZenFaced (Mar 14, 2017)

Custom made for Hans Zimmer


----------



## dlpro (Mar 14, 2017)

But the person using it isn't Hans Zimmer.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Mar 14, 2017)

Junkie XL has worked for/with HZ.
Custom-built by Mark Wherry.
The closest you can get is by using Lemur

Here is Hans':


----------



## dlpro (Mar 14, 2017)

I'd love to get my hands on that app. Thanks!


----------



## creativeforge (Mar 14, 2017)

Jdiggity1 said:


> The closest you can get is by using Lemur



I've been trying to find Lemur with Omnisphere or Kontakt online, but I guess it's less a musician's performance tool than a sound engineer/recording tool...


----------



## dlpro (Mar 14, 2017)

Here's an interesting read.

http://cdm.link/2012/10/interview-m...musical-instruments-hans-zimmer-collaborator/


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Mar 15, 2017)

creativeforge said:


> I've been trying to find Lemur with Omnisphere or Kontakt online, but I guess it's less a musician's performance tool than a sound engineer/recording tool...


The point of Lemur is that you customise and build your own control surface to do whatever you want it to do.
What sort of functionality are you looking for?
I've set mine up to handle keyswitches for my main libraries, CC faders, XY pads, etc.
You can often mimic the GUI of a library in a sort of crude "tron-like" way.


----------



## creativeforge (Mar 15, 2017)

Jdiggity1 said:


> The point of Lemur is that you customise and build your own control surface to do whatever you want it to do.
> What sort of functionality are you looking for?



For now, very basic stuff, I'd like to be able to scroll through libraries to audition sounds, and go to the next. So I'd open a vi instance in my DAW, select Omnisphere, or Kontakt, and then take over with a touchscreen, having little interaction with the mouse. I want to eliminate a bunch of steps needed to do so. I feel like it;s really distraction my concentration and interaction with the sounds.


----------



## creativeforge (Mar 15, 2017)

dlpro said:


> Here's an interesting read.
> 
> http://cdm.link/2012/10/interview-m...musical-instruments-hans-zimmer-collaborator/



Thanks for sharing this, interesting interview.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Mar 15, 2017)

creativeforge said:


> For now, very basic stuff, I'd like to be able to scroll through libraries to audition sounds, and go to the next. So I'd open a vi instance in my DAW, select Omnisphere, or Kontakt, and then take over with a touchscreen, having little interaction with the mouse. I want to eliminate a bunch of steps needed to do so. I feel like it;s really distraction my concentration and interaction with the sounds.


Ah... right. I think that lies outside the scope of lemur and other DIY controller apps.
However, Omnisphere does have its own app: Omni TR (iOS) which is supposed to offer the features you are looking for.


----------



## creativeforge (Mar 15, 2017)

Ah, only for IOS, though. I need something that will be a bit more universal, or could borrow from the vsti certain necessary controls. I've been looking at controllers, even DIY ones, Kontrol Master, Twister, Receptor, and now this. Might have to go with touchscreen to regain the interaction with the "instrument."

Thanks!


----------



## Pablocrespo (Mar 15, 2017)

You can use lemur to scroll patches in omnisphere (as if pressing the up and down arrow buttons) you have to assign a midi cc to the up and down arrows and make buttons in lemur.

Then you can assign faders and xy to various omnisphere controls. If you go the lemur way I can send you a omnisphere page I made.

I don't know if you can learn the same browsing functions in kontakt, though.


----------



## creativeforge (Mar 15, 2017)

Pablocrespo said:


> You can use lemur to scroll patches in omnisphere (as if pressing the up and down arrow buttons) you have to assign a midi cc to the up and down arrows and make buttons in lemur.
> 
> Then you can assign faders and xy to various omnisphere controls. If you go the lemur way I can send you a omnisphere page I made.
> 
> I don't know if you can learn the same browsing functions in kontakt, though.



Thank you! I bookmarked your post for later. Is it Omni 1 or 2?


----------



## Pablocrespo (Mar 15, 2017)

One, but I would guess that it works on 2. 

If you have v2 you can make this test. Right click on the arrow and learn a controller. It could be pitch bend for testing purposes. If it works then lemur can handle it


----------



## creativeforge (Mar 15, 2017)

I'm on ver.1. 

But something else I'm thinking: Using TWO monitors, one of which would be a tablet (touchscreen). I'd set the tablet with the Kontakt window which I could control via touch, so when I'm just searching for sounds and going through a few hundreds patches (let's say 200), I don't have to engage the mouse 600 times or more...


----------



## creativeforge (Mar 15, 2017)

Oh yeah! Here is what I found (dated, but still...):


----------



## creativeforge (Mar 15, 2017)

Woaaa, I feel the tingling... Man, my brain is yelling at me for all these years on "recreational" drugs, which burned some vital synapses...


----------



## Pablocrespo (Mar 16, 2017)

creativeforge said:


> I'm on ver.1.
> 
> But something else I'm thinking: Using TWO monitors, one of which would be a tablet (touchscreen). I'd set the tablet with the Kontakt window which I could control via touch, so when I'm just searching for sounds and going through a few hundreds patches (let's say 200), I don't have to engage the mouse 600 times or more...



I always liked that idea (will do it eventually) but be careful because the kontakt gui might be too small for your finger, scrolling thru the file browser could be very difficult.


----------



## creativeforge (Mar 16, 2017)

Pablocrespo said:


> I always liked that idea (will do it eventually) but be careful because the kontakt gui might be too small for your finger, scrolling thru the file browser could be very difficult.



Right, which is still not dealt with after 15 years. How hard can it be? Even zooming in doesn't do it... but good point.


----------



## Ozymandias (Mar 16, 2017)

Regarding browsing Kontakt instruments without the mouse, Lemur has some scope for doing this because it can send out mouse moves and clicks (and keystrokes too). Unfortunately, this feature doesn't seem to work with all tablets and host computers, so it's somewhat hit and miss. I've had some success with it on iOS+Windows.


----------



## Pablocrespo (Mar 16, 2017)

There's also this alternative

http://www.deviltechnologies.com/index.php/dfader

I got it working with a lemur fader, but if you have a physical fader I assume would work better.


----------

